# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  dolphin's dream control adventures

## dolphin

This is my new dream control thread. After nights of lucidity, I'll try to post here what I did well and what I struggled with.

----------


## Sensei

Wb dolphin! I love reading your stuff. I don't know how much I can help out, since you are quite awesome at this, but i shall watch and comment as i see fit.  :smiley:  as a friend. 

How has stabilization been? I remember you used to struggle with it quite a bit.

----------


## dolphin

Incidentally, last night I became lucid and tried to stabilize but it ended up waking me up. I tried to feel like I was grounded, in control.

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 LDs last night so I'll post the pros and cons 

Pros
-Summoned type of DC I wanted with hand behind the back method, even though I initially got different type.
-Got orgasm.
-I floated a good speed. Maybe floating's faster than walking.

Cons
-Both LDs under 1 minute of lucidity
-Couldn't even partially transform into dolphin
-Stability was a bit low in both LDs

My strength is summoning and weakness is stabilization and transforming. Maybe I should try to summon stabilization and a dolphin body.

----------


## Sensei

Have you ever left your body in a ld? It might be easier than just transforming. Do a take over.  :smiley:  I didn't know if you we're among the lders that can orgasm in dreams. A lot of people seem to struggle with it. Lol. After I discovered a button that makes me orgasm when pressed, then I started not worrying about it and not needing the button.  :tongue2:  

I have only ever trandsformed into a wold, everything else I have "possessed" and wolf happened on accident at first. So I am not real good at transforming either.

----------


## dolphin

I've left my body before in an ld but I've yet to posses another dc. I've tried before a few times but haven't gotten anywhere. Maybe in order to do that, I need a different mindset. The mindset I've tried is to sink into the dcs body. Maybe if I think of a dc like anything else I can phase into, I'll have better success. I'll give it another shot.

----------


## Sensei

Or you could try and leave your body and then transform.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-Dream was a lot more stable
-Maybe partially transformed into dolphin

Cons
-Couldn't summon dolphin
-Couldn't leave my body

First I tried to simply transform into dolphin by trying to summon the various dolphin parts. That didn't work so I tried a hand behind the back summon. That didn't work because I found I didn't have any hands, just short stubby arms (fins maybe). I tried to leave my body but couldn't get anywhere. 

I need a more precise plan, I think. I had several things to try last night. Tonight I'll try just summoning a dolphin and phasing into it.

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-I launched into outer space
-I shot bullets out of my fingers

Cons
-I was lost/ couldn't find earth
-dream was fuzzy, couldn't clarify it.

I had a WILD where I launched myself into outer space during the transition. Couldn't do much there but it was fun.

I have the idea of transforming into a dolphin by letting one eat me/ literally entering it's body through its mouth and putting on like a costume.

----------


## Sensei

Nice, I love that weird state where it is kind of like a wild and kind of like daydreaming where you can still kind of feel your body in bed.

----------


## Patience108

Thanks Dolphin  :smiley:  reading this I remembered a beautiful fragment of this mornings dream where I looked out of the window on about and saw a row of 5 Dlphins swimming along next to the boat!

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-Almost completely transformed into dolphin
-Stabilized very unstable dream
-Easily summoned dolphins using hand behind the back method

Cons
-Couldn't maintain transformation throughout entire dream
-Couldn't get inside dolphin after first attempt

My plan of transforming into a dolphin by entering it's body through its mouth and putting on like a costume worked the first time. I just couldn't get the beak by doing this. The beak is the easiest for me to get, though. I think I'll continue with this.

----------


## Higat

Haha, your goal to transform into a dolphin reminded me of that South Park episode...https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IJH5AR0CuRI

I like the way you're trying to do it though, very creative !
Good luck  :wink2:

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-got tail
Cons
-summoned dolphin turned into human

This strategy has been getting me down lately. The dream did give me a dolphin tail though which is always cool. But, I think I should try something else as my dc control has traditionally been poor. Maybe I should work on changing my dream body in a general sense and work my way up to transforming into a dolphin.

----------


## Sensei

> Pros
> -got tail
> Cons
> -summoned dolphin turned into human
> 
> This strategy has been getting me down lately. The dream did give me a dolphin tail though which is always cool. But, I think I should try something else as my dc control has traditionally been poor. Maybe I should work on changing my dream body in a general sense and work my way up to transforming into a dolphin.



Funny enough, I thought you meant "got tail" in a different sense.  :tongue2: 

Have you tried using dream items?
I recommend a transmogrifier:


Maybe have a couple DCs do it first to raise confidence in the item.

----------


## dolphin

I've tried potions and I think a wand. Looking up transformation in fiction could be the source of new ideas. I'll keep that in mind.

Seeing a dc transform doesn't give me much confidence. It just makes me jealous.

----------


## FryingMan

> Have you ever left your body in a ld? It might be easier than just transforming. Do a take over.  I didn't know if you we're among the lders that can orgasm in dreams. A lot of people seem to struggle with it. Lol. After I discovered a button that makes me orgasm when pressed, then I started not worrying about it and not needing the button.  
> 
> I have only ever trandsformed into a wold, everything else I have "possessed" and wolf happened on accident at first. So I am not real good at transforming either.



Hey I've been planning on a "orgasm now" button for quite a long time.   Did I tell you about it?   Anyway, thanks for the reminder, definitely need to keep that in mind!

Transformation: I've never done it, but I've had great success in summoning by asking DCs to give items to me.  Maybe you could ask a DC which you pretend-remember has  the power to transform people to do the transformation for you.

----------


## Sensei

> Hey I've been planning on a "orgasm now" button for quite a long time.   Did I tell you about it?   Anyway, thanks for the reminder, definitely need to keep that in mind!
> 
> Transformation: I've never done it, but I've had great success in summoning by asking DCs to give items to me.  Maybe you could ask a DC which you pretend-remember has  the power to transform people to do the transformation for you.



True, having a DC just "do it" would be pretty good. You could summon me Dolphin!!!

----------


## dolphin

Pros
Teleported by jumping into void

Cons
Couldn't make out with girls
Couldn't transform into dolphin
Dream was unstable

Maybe I should work on stabilization before working on dream control.

----------


## dolphin

Pros
Teleported by jumping into void
Dream was more stable

Cons
Got sucked into plot of dream too much

I didn't properly set my dream goal intention but the dream was more stable and lasted a bit longer. I should make it a point to make sure the dream is stable before attempting dream control for more success. What I need to think about is a routine which will allow me to do this consistently.

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-Had decent control of monster I squeezed eyeballs out of its head and ate them

Cons
-Dream was unstable

So, I caught a FA and find I could hardly move which was frustrating. Then a monster came out from under my bed which I fought.

I'm still thinking of a stabilization routine which will get rid of this problem.

----------


## dolphin

Pros
-both dreams were stable
-turned cat into human (non lucid)
-sort of turned night into day
Cons
-summoned man instead of woman; didn't have sense to try again.
-dc turned dream back to night

I've come to realize that I don't need a stabilization routine, I just need a way to change to things that I associate with instability. Things like blurry vision, poor balance, and inability to move freely. When these things are in check, I seem to have much more dream control. I would still like to extend dream time, though. My dreams are naturally short as I sleep lightly but there must be some tricks to do this.

I need to remember that when something isn't going right I need to just try something else rather than gawk at my failure.

Also I had another dream when I fully transformed a DC. If I can transform them, why can't I transform myself? I'll try to transform with this mindset.

I'll also be looking into ways to extend dream time. It often seems like dreams are stories and the dream ends when the story ends. I'll try to find ways to extend the story. Maybe I could narrate to myself what's happening as it's happening. "And then this happened, and then this happened," ect.

----------


## FryingMan

> I'll also be looking into ways to extend dream time. It often seems like dreams are stories and the dream ends when the story ends. I'll try to find ways to extend the story. Maybe I could narrate to myself what's happening as it's happening. "And then this happened, and then this happened," ect.



I've been wanting to do ~Dreamer~'s in-dream narration in a LD for some time now but I just don't get lucid enough for it to remain high on my goals, and, uh, other situations seem to present themselves  :tongue2: .

But yeah, I think this has tremendous potential, I really would love to do it!

----------


## dolphin

The whole heavy body/hard to move thing is my biggest problem right now. I want to figure it out.

----------


## dolphin

I got a couple of ideas. When it's hard to move, I could just summon a hovercraft of some type to move me around.

Also, for teleportation, I could summon what I call a blackout blanket. I put it over my head and the dream is blacked out, allowing me to imagine and create a new dream scene. 

I might need some more lucidity, too. I need to treat the dream as a dream rather than as real life. I also need to remember that all parts of the dream are extensions of myself.

----------


## dolphin

I tried my blackout blanket teleporting technique in both a non-lucid and a lucid dream last night but it didn't work out.

My body was heavy as well. I'll try to summon a personal aircraft of sorts and use it to fly around.

----------


## dolphin

I summoned a hover board and flew around with it. It was kind of slow but it was fun the ride around. Sort of like surfing.

I saw the dream was about to end so I decided to ring my fingers around my eyes and say "stabilize". In a couple of seconds the dream stabilized! The dream was double the length of the dream's I've been having. 

With my experience, I have a good idea of when a dream's about to end. I just have to be aware of it and do something about it when it happens. Maybe this finger glasses thing is a good start.

I'll try advanced task ii tonight. If that doesn't work, I'll try basic ii.

----------

